# My Cat Story



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

I loved animals my whole life, but unfortunately never had a chance to get one, because my father dislikes all animals in close proximity to him. That changed 2 months ago. 

The first time I saw him, he was still a kitten, but I didn't know that in four and a half years he would be living with me. He was born to a stray cat that lived outside a restaraunt where my uncle was a chef in. I don't know what happened to other kittens, but this one got left in the store, and lived in the kitchen for a few months. I visited the store, saw him, petted him. One time, I remember, I was walking past that restaraunt, and had to go in , in order to use the bathroom. The bathroom there was tiny, just enough for the toilet and a very tiny sink. When I walked in, I saw this very dirty little kitten, he was all black and grey (his whole belly is actually pure white, but it was so dirty there that he couldn't keep up cleaning himself, so his white parts were all grey). He was so pitiful looking in that bathroom, with food, water, and a litter box all cramped up there. I looked at him and he meowed at me. My uncle said it was hard to keep him in the kitchen, cause he was constantly being stepped on and hot stuff kept spilling on him .

My uncle decided to take him to my grandfather, so that he'd live there. He was muuuch happier there, after my grandfather bathed him, my uncle was suprised that the cat had so much white color on it. My grandfather was a dog person all his life, so he didn't even name the cat, he would call him "Kot" (which is the Russian word for a male cat). I remember sleeping over there, and Kot would come up to my bed at night, and lie down next to me, staring point blank into my face, and I would pet him. 


Unfortunately, my grandfather passed away 2 months ago, and no one wanted to take Kot . To the greatest suprise of me and my mother, my father agreed to take the cat. We took him in, and he adjusted fairly well to his new home. I still call him Kot, cause I don't know what else to call him. Now, I wake up every morning (and sometimes in the middle of the night) with a cat face staring at me, with his nose less than inch away from mine. 

It is very sad, that it took such a misfortune for me to get an animal, but in a way, I consider it my grandfather's last present to me. Cause he always said "How that girl loves animals, it is such a pity that she doesn't have her own." 










[/url][/img]


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Kot is a beautiful cat.
Thanks. You told the story wonderfully.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so touched by your story - as I am happy for your being able to finally keep Kot. Your grandfather left you such a beautiful gift .
May he rest in peace


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful, heartwarming story.


----------



## facedancer (May 21, 2004)

thank you all for reading


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*My cat story*

What a lovely story!
Looking forward to hearing more news of Kot - keep us posted  

seashell


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

That is a heart warming story. I have to agree with you, it was a present from your grandpa. I am glad to hear that your dad welcomed the kiity into your house :!:


----------

